# Moving to Al-Fujairah



## odeh (Nov 12, 2014)

hello everybody!

Am currently living and working in Jordan and am offered a job in Al-Fujairah with a full package of 18.5K / monthly. i have never worked abroad and wanted to try this opportunity as i have been always living in Jordan.

Does any body have an idea about Al-Fujairah life style? accommodation & living expenses?

cheers!


----------

